# Difference between amoxicillin and augmentin?



## Kamikazee (Jul 31, 2007)

I was just wondering why they always recommend using augmentin(amoxicillin with Clavulonic acid) rather then just regular amoxicillin. Is there a big difference do you think amoxicillin would work for treating SIBO? Its just really confusing because I see people and websites saying that augmentin is one of many antibiotics great for treating SIBO. Then I read other messages on the forum saying that people are afraid of taking amoxicillin because they are worried it might start there symptoms up again. Can somebody explain this to me, because I took augmentin for a surgery I had awhile ago and it elimiated my symptoms pretty much totally for 4-6 months. Thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well some people with IBS get worse after antibiotics, but not every person with IBS has SIBO.I don't think there is one and only one antibiotic that works for SIBO. SIBO can be any of a number of bacteria growing in the small intestine so which antibiotic will work is going to vary depending on what you happen to have growing in there.K.


----------



## Kamikazee (Jul 31, 2007)

I see that makes sense, kind of makes things all the bit more complicated though. Is there any way to find out just what kind of bacteria you have? Also this is a little of subject but is there a tie between fructose malabsorbption and sibo from the different posts it sounds possible and from the SIBO framework article I read it sounds likely, I was just wondering if there was any newer information about the subject. I was just recently tested for different food intolerances at the University of Iowa and they found that supposively I'm fructose intolerant which leaves a lot of questions I have unanswered. thanks


----------

